# DVD Fische filetieren



## Flyfishingneuling (21. März 2008)

Habe heut zum ersten mal einen Fisch filetiert.
Einen 75iger Hecht. ABer irgendwie war ich überhaupt
nicht zufrieden.
Die y Gräten brachte ich nicht raus. Dann blieb meines
Erachtens viel Fleisch über und hatte probleme die Haut
abzuziehen.
Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung ob es 
irgendwo eine Hilfreiche DVD zum aneignen
des filetieren gibt. Meine Hauptfischarten
sind Hecht Zander Forelle wels.
Viele liebe Grüße
Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

Sicher gibt es die eine ober andere DVD wo das filetieren von Fischen gezeigt wird. Bloß ob die dir auch weiter hilft.... 
Das "richtige" filetieren kommt aber mit der Zeit durch ständiges Üben.
Mach dich also nicht all zu verrückt wenn es jetzt, beim ersten mal, nicht so geklappt hat. Es wird schon noch besser.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

Eine DVD kenne ich leider nicht,aber du kannst ja mal auf der Seite nachschauen,da
hat sich einer richtig Arbeit gemacht und alle Vorgänge gut bebildert und beschrieben:

http://www.fischkorb.de

Taxidermist


----------



## David Kanal (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

#h Übung macht den Meister ...

Falsch ist es aber nicht sich evtl. ne DVD anzugucken damit man in etwa weiß wie es funktioniert und der Rest ist reine Übungssache.........





Mfg david


----------



## Ollek (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

|kopfkrat wozu dvd??? Du hast doch Internet :m


Filetieren


----------



## Ollek (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*



klick


----------



## Anglex41 (21. März 2008)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

Da hilft nur Üben Üben und ein sehr scharfes Messer.


----------



## martin31282 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: DVD Fische filetieren*

Also ich muss sagen habe ja schon viele Arten des Hechtfieletieren ausprobiert aber KEINE gibt es wo man
 nicht diese Y Gräten mit im Fleisch hat.Oder doch ?|bla:


----------

